# Porter-Cable 12" Deluxe Dovetail Jig



## woodaholic (Apr 17, 2009)

hey guys,

I bought me a dovetail jig at harbor freight but havent got to use it. because I dont have the right guide bushing and templae . I seen this one at home depot.. Im not wanting to do a dovetail jig im actually wanting to do BOX JOINTS for this one project. Im willing to spend the extra money on this one as it seems it comes with extra templates. plus bits and guide. But will it work right my Dewalt 618 router? thanks

james


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

It should be just fine. They are made to mount different routers to the plate, or they make a plate that will work. You may want to go back and see if they have the part, if it was taken out be a looker, You may have to call PC, and order a replacement.


----------



## Woodwreck (Jun 21, 2009)

*Well James, you lost me...*

your thread is titled P-C DT jig, then you introduce Harbor Freight - the two being at opposite ends of the spectrum. P-C jigs offer a box joint template; Harbor Freight's cheapie probably doesn't but one of the others might fit, but that would be pouring good money after bad IMHO, then you mention Depot.: bad:

I suggest you make your own box joint jig from a piece of scrap plywood, cost zero. Works perfectly and easily, see any wood wkng mag for illustrated simple steps or Norm's library.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi james

I suggest you keep the dovetail jig but buy one of the Oak Park jigs ,,they are the best you can buy and will put most box joint jigs to shame..you don't need to buy all 3 of them but I suggest you do.
You can use them to put in the box joints all day long and they will always be just right every time 

But that's just my 2 cents 

Oak Park Enterprises Ltd.: Catalogue

=======



woodaholic said:


> hey guys,
> 
> I bought me a dovetail jig at harbor freight but havent got to use it. because I dont have the right guide bushing and templae . I seen this one at home depot.. Im not wanting to do a dovetail jig im actually wanting to do BOX JOINTS for this one project. Im willing to spend the extra money on this one as it seems it comes with extra templates. plus bits and guide. But will it work right my Dewalt 618 router? thanks
> 
> james


----------

